# No stickers???



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

We have been on the road for a month now, we left our home in Valencia on May1 st and are now encamped at Drove lea farm Hampshire.
The reason is our daughter who lives in Gosport is about to have our first grandchild ..... it could happen tonight.
Of all the uk motorhomes we have seen not one has had a M.H.F window sticker,are we the only ones that have one????


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Could be. Are they extra to subscription? I don't have any


----------



## reflogoff11 (Jun 8, 2008)

I have two on display, but I also have not seen any others on my extensive travels.  
I wonder if it would be, acceptable/practicable, to slightly increase the subscription to include the purchase of one.
It would open up a possible conversation topic when meeting other motorhomers.
Barrie.


----------



## Hobey (Jan 30, 2008)

Good evening all. I agree, as I have never seen the sticker anywhere. I'd love a green,white & gold MHF sticker if possible!!!......hobey


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I have one each end. If you wish to buy one:
http://www.outdoorbits.com/motorhome-facts-sticker-p-63.html

Dave


----------



## wackywyco (Apr 30, 2007)

We have one stuck prominantly on the screen. One observation I would like to make is they are rather large. A little smaller would be better particularly if mounting one each side of the screen


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

A smaller version would be nice for those of us with smaller units.


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> I have one each end. If you wish to buy one:
> http://www.outdoorbits.com/motorhome-facts-sticker-p-63.html
> 
> Dave


Hi
you can also get them from MHF Rally Marshals if you are attending a rally/show

scottie.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

hogan said:


> We have been on the road for a month now, we left our home in Valencia on May1 st and are now encamped at Drove lea farm Hampshire.
> The reason is our daughter who lives in Gosport is about to have our first grandchild ..... it could happen tonight.
> Of all the uk motorhomes we have seen not one has had a M.H.F window sticker,are we the only ones that have one????


Hi hogan

Pop along to Hamble Primary School we are hear till Saturday on the school field I can then sell you some :lol: how long you staying at Drove Lea?

Jacquie


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Smaller and able to be mounted outside would be my choice! Then I would have one. Although I suppose i could just cut the name off the bottom of the current huge one?!


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*stickers*

Got one front and back  keep a look out for us :wink: 
Chris


----------



## Rochdalemasher (Jun 22, 2009)

Just ordered 2 for the front and rear of my unit from the outdoor bits site.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

grizzlyj said:


> Smaller and able to be mounted outside would be my choice! Then I would have one. Although I suppose i could just cut the name off the bottom of the current huge one?!


Hi grizzlyj

We do have small wing mirror stickers and bigger outside back of van stickers for sale at all our rallys

The cost is £1 per pair of mirror stickers and £2.50 van sticker but if you want to order some we will have to add postage onto them please pm Clianthus if you wish to have them posted.

Piccy below

Jacquie


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

They are free.
Go to usefull downloads.



We have never seen a unit with them on display.

dave p


----------



## Senator (Apr 24, 2008)

Well I have one, just wouldn't put it on the van as it is too big!  

Didn't realise how big they were untill it arrived.

If it was half the size I would display it with pride!!

Mark


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

LadyJ said:


> hogan said:
> 
> 
> > We have been on the road for a month now, we left our home in Valencia on May1 st and are now encamped at Drove lea farm Hampshire.
> ...


Hi we are here until June 15 awaiting grand child to be born (took daughter to hospital today so fingers crossed)


----------

